# SS Flip Clip X useable on Hathcock Target Sniper?



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone tried using the simple shot flip clip x for the Scout XT on a PP Hathcock Target Sniper? I don't see any reason they wouldn't work. The universal TTF/OTT fork tips look very similar so they might work and the HTS already has holes drilled in the same place as the Scout. Any experiences or thoughts? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't know if anyone has ever tried this, but I went ahead and ordered a set of clips so I'll have an answer this weekend. If anyone has any input please post. Thanks.

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, in case anyone else ever wants to know, the Flip Clip X for the Scout XT fits the Hathcock Target Sniper just fine. The smart ties definitely work, but I really like these????.

Charles


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i have put the regular ones on a pp boyscout and a pp tac hammer.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

gonna do it as well on an HTS and SERE as well.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Bellman said:


> Well, in case anyone else ever wants to know, the Flip Clip X for the Scout XT fits the Hathcock Target Sniper just fine. The smart ties definitely work, but I really like these.
> 
> Charles


cool, thanks for the info


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

here's my HTS and SERE with both style of flipclips


----------

